# Externe Festplatte kaputt? surrt und dreht sich nicht mehr + video!



## carlcash (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und hab jetzt schon sehr viel gegoogled habe aber das gefühl das ich den Fall den ich hier vorliegen habe noch nicht wirklich gefunden habe...

Ich habe meine Western Digital 500GB Festplatte in ein externes Gehäuse eingebaut, sie wurde danach direkt von meinem Rechner erkannt und habe dann meine Daten übertragen damit ich mal wieder ein wenig mehr Speicherplatz auf meinem Rechner verfügbar habe.
Soweit war auch noch alles in Ordnung!

Doch als ich nach ca einer Stunde die Platte wieder anschließen wollte kam nur ein surr geräusch und sie lief nicht mehr.

Ich habe festgestellt das es ein regelmäßiges surren ist und es tritt ca 5 mal auf bevor die Platte dann nichts mehr macht... sie dreht sich auch nicht!

zum besseren Verständnis habe ich ein video aufgenommen.

YouTube - Externe Festplatte kaputt?

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen und mir die frohe nachricht übermitteln das die daten nicht weg sind :/
Es ist mir wirklich wichtig ich bin Fotograf und kann es mir nicht leisten das meine Fotos einfach weg sind...
ich verzweifel langsam!

danke im voraus!

MfG Carl Cash


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (9. Juli 2010)

Ich will den Leuten immer gute Nachrichten bringen, aber ich muss dir leider sagen, dass die Platte sich verabschiedet hat. Ich vermute mal, dass der Lesekopf hinüber ist. An dieser Stelle spare ich mir die Belehrung die Daten doppelt zu kopieren, jedoch könnteste versuchen die Daten zu retten. Es gibt so ne, ich sage jetzt mal bewusst Labore, weil ich den richtigen Begriff momentan nicht parat habe, die machen sowas, kostet jedoch Geld. 
Sorry, dass ich keine gute Laune bereiten konnte, aber ich will dich auch nicht anlügen


----------



## rabe08 (9. Juli 2010)

Mit ganz viel Glück ist am Gehäuse was kaputt. Hast Du die Platte nochmal direkt am Rechner angeschlossen. Ich finde zeitliche Abfolge etwas seltsam, d.h. eingebaut, betankt, kurz darauf geht es nicht mehr...


----------



## carlcash (9. Juli 2010)

am Rechner passiert leider das selbe!

Also wenn dann maximal 2 std dazwischen...
und ich habe die Platte in keinerweise runterfallen lassen oder umgekippt
sie lag immer sicher auf dem bode!

erstmal vielen dank für die antworten 

Gibt es iwelche möglichkeiten das Problem mit ieinem Programm zu beheben oder die daten zu bekommen?
Ich hab den Tipp von nem Freund bekommen die Daten auf der Festplatte wiederherzustellen auf der ich sie geschlöscht hab nachdem ich sie auf die externe Festplatte kopiert habe.
Gibts da ne Zeitliche begrenzung bis sowas noch möglich ist?!

weiß vllt jmd was sowas kostet?
Also jetzt auch speziell mein Fall -> Lesekopfwechsel

MfG


----------



## robbe (9. Juli 2010)

Wenn die Platte hinüber ist, kann man da mit Programmen nichts machen. 
Lesekopfwechsel? sowas gibts glaube nicht. 
Diese Speziallabore machen die Platte auf und versuchen irgendwie die Daten runter zu bekommen. Weiß aber auch nicht genau wie das funktioniert.
Zu den kosten kann ich dir auch nichts sagen, aber billig wird es mit Sicherheit nicht sein



zu dem Video: genau das gleiche geräusch macht meine 2,5" platte wenn sie zu wenig strom vom USB-Port bekommt, aber daran wirds ja hier wohl kaum liegen.


----------



## carlcash (9. Juli 2010)

hm... ich hab sie halt versucht an meinen rechner anzuschließen mit dem rechnernetzteil passiert aber das gleiche deswegen eher unwarscheinlich das es die Stromzufuhr ist ...
das einzige in sachen Strom was kaputt sein kann ist das vllt der Stromanschluss an der Festplatte kaputt ist und nur wenig Strom an die Festplatte "weitergibt"

ich habe jetzt angefangen mit Avira Unerase Personal die gelöschten Daten auf meiner alten Festplatte wiederherzustellen...
hoffentlich klappts.
bei 80 GB wirds warscheinlich ne weile dauern -.-

lg


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2010)

Wenn Du Glück hast, isses nur ein Elektronikfehler, dann könnte man nur die Elektronik der HDD tauschen, d.h. eine baugleiche besorgen und den "hinteren" Teil tauschen - der ist oft nur mit ein paar Schrauben fixiert und auswechselbar. Aber das scheint eher ein Defekt beim Lese/schreibkopf zu sein - wenn Du den PC nicht dazu bekommst, die Platte anzuezeigen und auf sie zuzugreifen, kannst Du auch nix davon retten.

Profiunternehmen könnten die evlt. unter staubfreier Laboratmosphäre die Daten retten, wird aber ein vierstelliger Betrag. 

Was ich immer wieder nicht verstehe ist, warum man bei den billigen HDD-Preisen für wichtige Daten nicht 2 HDDs kauft - erst recht wenn es beruflich ist... ^^ *Aber zum Schluss eine evlt. noch gute Nachricht*: du sagst, du hättest Daten von Deinem PC auf die externe kopiert, um am PC mehr Platz zu haben. Wenn das noch nicht so lange her ist und Du am PC wiederum noch nicht soooo viel neue Daten neu erstellt oder draufkopiert hast, seitdem das mit der externen Platte passiert ist, dann müßten die ganzen Daten, die Du auf die externe mkopierst hast, an sich noch auf der Platte des PCs sein - ein "auschneiden" oder "löschen" löscht die Daten nämlich nicht, es gibt nur den Platz, wo diese Dateien waren, frei und streicht sie aus dem "inhatsverzeichnis", so dass die SCHEINBAR weg sind.

Wenn Du also ein Rettungstool über die Platte laufen lässt, die im PC ist, dann könntest Du evlt. sehr vieles oder sogar alles retten. Dazu solltest Du aber am besten die Platte aus dem PC ausbauen und in einen anderen PC rein (ggf. auch oer USB) und von dem anderen PC aus dann die Date Retten - und die geretten Daten natürürlich dann auf ner anderen Platte sichern, damit nicht beim retten wiedum der vermeintlich leere Platz überschrieben wird...

*edit* Ah, du hast mit dem Retten schon anfangen? Hoffentlich hast Du aber als Speicherort ne andere HDD angegeben, damit nicht der noch nicht untersuchte Platz überschrieben wird ^^  ein anderes gute tool ist zB PC-Inspector.


----------



## carlcash (9. Juli 2010)

ich hab Avira Unerase Personal angeschmissen und der braucht schon mehr als ne stunde und hat mich aber vorher nicht gefragt worauf der das retten soll


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2010)

hmm, hast Du denn nur EINE PLatte in dem PC? 

dass der mehr als ne Stunde braucht ist klar, das untersucht quasi jedes einzlne kb und vergleicht es mit den anderen, ob das zusammenpassen könnte. das kann bei 80GB locker mehrere Stunden dauern. 

Wenn das Tool gut ist, würde es halt gefunde Daten evlt. einfach dort hinschreiben/wiederherstellen, wo die Daten auch waren - dann würde nix neu überschrieben werden.


----------



## carlcash (9. Juli 2010)

okay ich will es hoffen^^

erstmal vielen dank an alle 
ich lass meinen rechner erstmal nen tag laufen und komm dann wieder und berichte euch

still hoping...

MfG CC


----------



## rabe08 (9. Juli 2010)

Hilft jetzt nicht so richtig weiter, aber für die Zukunft:

Wichtige Daten habe ich IMMER auf 3 HDDs, 2x interen, ich benutze die eine interne nur für Backup und dann noch einmal extern. Falls irgendwas mit dem PC als ganzes passiert... 

Ich habe die Backups noch nie gebraucht, aber es wäre zu ärgerlich. Mehr als 10.000 Fotos, mehr als 10.000 MP3s, Dokumente seit 1992 (über mehrer PCs schon gewandert) usw. Ohne Backup könnte ich nicht ruhig schlafen.


----------

